# Bentyl is my saviour



## booker (Oct 11, 1999)

Just wanted to add to this section my experience with Bentyl. My first gastro prescribed it to me and told me to take it with pain. Didn't help at all. I started going to a new Gastro (and my current) and he told me that Bentyl is a maintenance drug - my pain was so severe I was taking 6 a day sometimes BUT it helps.Now, I only take a couple a day but for someone that has pain that feels like razor blades in their stomach, Bentyl is my wonder drug.I have IBS-D and Bentyl has never helped my D (although I do not cramp as bad in the bathroom.)


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have responded well to Bentyl, too!


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

bentyl day 2 here! doing great. lol just miserable from having to take it every 6 hours wich means 3 am


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Bentyl really helps that sore, gnawing pain I get sometimes. It also makes me less reactive to eating, as long as I take it about an hour before.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

I have to agree. I don't get IBS that often anymore but I did today and man the Bentyl saved my life. I mean I have to have it or I'm mizzy for 4 days after the D problem I can't stand it. It does make me







but hey its better than cramps and nasty stomach feeling. Who knows I probably do still have IBS I'm just wishing I didn't.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I guess I'm fortunate that Bentyl doesn't make me sleepy, just relaxed. Levsin did that to me, and wasn't effective, either.


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

I take Bentyl also. Was prescribed Librax for the "bad days" of my IBS...but that stuff just knocks me out!! The Bentyl works great for me, and now I only take it as needed. I am glad to say I haven't had a flare up or anything in almost 4 weeks now (knock on wood) and am feeling great!







But it is a good feeling to know that the Bentyl is there just in case.....Debra


----------

